# Return to Canada Yields Huge Dividends in Size and Quality - (June 4th-10th)



## BMustang

Our group was able to return to the North Channel of Lake Huron on the Canadian Side for the first time since spring of 2019, prior to the onset of the Covid Pandemic. Submitting your vaccination information as directed within 72 hours prior to entering Canada makes entry seamless.
We were fortunate in that minus an all-day rain on Monday we had near-perfect weather, and incredible fishing. The four of us literally caught hundreds of a combination of Northern Pike, Muskie, Walleye, and Smallmouth Bass. The pike were considtent at 22 to 28 inches with no "trophy" 40 inch class wall-hangers boated. We caught and landed two Muskie - a 45 incher and a 50 incher, and had two other major muskie encounters. Walleye were small but plentiful allowing us enough to catch enough to feed six of us, and the smallies were amazing running from 16 to 20 inches, with a large number of 20 inchers - all caught and released. The only fish that went in the box were the walleye.
In addition to good weather and great fishing there were absolutely no bugs evident on this trip. That is a first. Normally, I return home with my legs resembling a checkerboard, but no Black Flies, Deer Flies nor mosquitos on this trip. We will count our blessings.

You can read my complete fishing trip report complete with pictures by clicking the link below:


https://bmustangs.com/schabs-annual-canadian-fishing-trip-one-to-remember-good-friends-good-food-and-great-fishing/


----------



## willy heft

BMustang said:


> Our group was able to return to the North Channel of Lake Huron on the Canadian Side for the first time since spring of 2019, prior to the onset of the Covid Pandemic. Submitting your vaccination information as directed within 72 hours prior to entering Canada makes entry seamless.
> We were fortunate in that minus an all-day rain on Monday we had near-perfect weather, and incredible fishing. The four of us literally caught hundreds of a combination of Northern Pike, Muskie, Walleye, and Smallmouth Bass. The pike were considtent at 22 to 28 inches with no "trophy" 40 inch class wall-hangers boated. We caught and landed two Muskie - a 45 incher and a 50 incher, and had two other major muskie encounters. Walleye were small but plentiful allowing us enough to catch enough to feed six of us, and the smallies were amazing running from 16 to 20 inches, with a large number of 20 inchers - all caught and released. The only fish that went in the box were the walleye.
> In addition to good weather and great fishing there were absolutely no bugs evident on this trip. That is a first. Normally, I return home with my legs resembling a checkerboard, but no Black Flies, Deer Flies nor mosquitos on this trip. We will count our blessings.
> 
> You can read my complete fishing trip report complete with pictures by clicking the link below:
> 
> 
> https://bmustangs.com/schabs-annual-canadian-fishing-trip-one-to-remember-good-friends-good-food-and-great-fishing/
> 
> 
> View attachment 490041
> View attachment 490042
> View attachment 490043
> View attachment 490044
> View attachment 490045
> View attachment 490046


----------



## willy heft

WOW that's a trip to remember.My brother and i had a great trip also at mitchel's bay on lake saintclair,i feel your pain on gas price.We pull are boats there do you also.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Great to see you made it back up North. I hope to do it later this year. 
Maybe the bugs starved to death since they didn't see you for a couple years....lol.

Sometimes if there is a hot spell in the spring it kills the mosquito larvae . I was only lucky once or twice to have a bug free trip 

Thanks for the report


----------



## GradeA

I hope they stop the mandate vaccine would love to go up north, but that shot ain't worth it!


----------



## OptOutside440

Incredible fishing trip!


----------



## Super G

Nice fish!


----------



## jiggerman

Beautiful memories nice fish too.


----------



## Mickey

Great pics! Glad you had a trip to remember. I had my best trip ever on a Georgian Bay tributary. 177 smallies, 20 northerns and 8 rock bass in 9 days. Just me and my golden buddy Teddy in my avatar. I'll get as many shots as necessary to go next year.


----------



## djschabell

It is a neat feeling knowing that you had a better day fishing than any angler fishing in Kentucky, Tennessee, or West Virginia that day, and it wasn't even close. Someone in those states may have caught one (or more) bigger than we did, but they couldn't come close to an overall better numbers/quality day.


----------



## cavdoc33

Our numbers and quality of walleye at Lake O'Sullivan were tremendous. However unlike your lack of bugs, it was NOT what we experienced. They were all over us when we were on shore.


----------



## BMustang

Perhaps just good timing on our part. Being there from June 4-11 allowed us to miss the Black Flies which tend to come out early, BUT there should have been mosquitos and Deer Flies. There have been times that I would photograph my legs/ankles which looked like a checkerboard, and when we breathed in mosquitos, but on this trip we were bug free. I told my partner, it was like we paid an extra hundred dollars for the No-Bug option. We will consider ourselves lucky this time, and hope for the best in 2023..


----------



## fastwater

Don't think the OP intended on his thread being turned into a 'what's your opinion on going to Canada' thread.
Especially since he put it in the 'Out of State Fishing Report' forum.
Lets please keep comments geared towards his...or your own out of state fishing report.
Thanks.


----------

